# Bees frequently on an oak tree



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi all-
I don't know very much about beekeeping or bees for that matter.

I do know that there is an oak tree right next to our chicken coop that there is always a bee or two on the trunk. No matter what time of day. Always. Go near that tree you hear buzzing. I wonder if there is a bee hive inside? Or do they get something from the trunk itself? Is this a good thing or a bad thing for the tree?

Seems unusual that they would make a hive right next to a building that humans frequent often. 
But like I said, I don't know much about bees. And I guess 3 times a day isn't that often...
As you can see I have many questions and if you have any ideas about this I would love to hear them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We had a HUGE oak tree in our backyard in a subdivision in Austin. During the time I lived there, bees lived in that tree. Decades!!

The dog used to sit in the grass under the tree and eat the old/exhausted bees that fell down. They must have tasted sweet. 

So, yes. You have a natural hive. It won’t hurt anything.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Seems unusual that they would make a hive right next to a building that humans frequent often


It is common for honey bees to build hives, and live for years in the walls of occupied homes. I lived in a house in southern Arizona that had a hive in the kitchen wall. They would come out of a small hole in the wall and land on my arm when I was washing dishes. They are not afraid of humans.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

If there is wild hive you should see many coming and going. What part of tree do you see them on? My guess is they are collecting propolis. Bee glue. They use it to fill cracks and as medicine. Good stuff. People harvest propolis from bee hives and make tintures and creams with it to heal small wounds.I use it on my toe nails to keep them healthy. Many uses for it.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

There used to be a bee tree at the end of my block growing up. I used to cut the mans grass who lived next to the lot it was on. I wonder if those bees are still around


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

ed/La said:


> If there is wild hive you should see many coming and going. What part of tree do you see them on? My guess is they are collecting propolis. Bee glue. They use it to fill cracks and as medicine. Good stuff. People harvest propolis from bee hives and make tintures and creams with it to heal small wounds.I use it on my toe nails to keep them healthy. Many uses for it.


I see them on the trunk but don't see an obvious place where they might be going into the trunk.
I also have now noticed black faced hornets and also a couple butterflies landing on that tree trunk so I am thinking there is just sap or something on the trunk that they all like.....
I have heard of propolis and how heathful it is


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

The opening may be higher up than you can see. Look for a crack or small hole. We have harvested wild honey for years, it is wonderful.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Another thing that is possible is that they are collecting honey dew from the tree and some are resting on the trunk.Oak pollen is a very important source for the bees early in the year but nectar not so much however there can be good flows of honey dews
late summer if I remember correctly and while this non nectar honey is good and tasty IMO, bees that over winter in a hard climate can die of scours (the inability to fly to defecate) so for the beekeeper it was desireable to remove all oak honey prior to winter even if it meant feeding.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

"The oak trees aren't actually dripping sap from their leaves,* it is the honeydew left from aphids chewing on the leaves*. The aphid essentially sucks the living juice out of the leaf, and the *honeydew is the aphid's excrement from their eating*."


I don't think that was the answer/reason. I am a bee keeper and have a woods full of Oak trees and the only oaks I see honey bees around is ones with a entrance to a wild colonies homes.

 Al


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

I think it depends on the area whether honey dew is important if other better crops are around they will not harvest the honey dew even if its being made by as you said the aphids.In CA and TX its reported as being important and I have often seen bees just "resting" on trunk during the CA oak flow.
It was just a possibility i thought i would share.


----------

